# The Listeners' Club: The Art of the Ostinato



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

My newest post features music of Pachelbel, Handel and Bach:

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2012/04/15/the-listeners-club-the-art-of-the-ostinato/


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

The video you chose for Pachelbel's canon is the same I use in my school. 
http://elcastigodelassirenas.blogspot.com.es/2009/01/canon-y-giga-en-re-mayor-j-pachelbel.html


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> My newest post features music of Pachelbel, Handel and Bach.


You need "Dido's Lament," the aria from Purcell's "Dido and Aeneas" in that group.


----------

